# carte wifi imac G4



## chdud (23 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai un imac G4 qui n'est pas équipé de système wifi. Or, j'aimerais pouvoir mettre ma freebox près de ma tv et mon ordi dans une autre pièce. Il me reste une carte wifi à acheter pour la freebox et une pour mon imac. Par contre, je ne sais pas quelle carte acheter pour ce imac G4, quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aiguiller sur ce genre d'article. Merci.


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour, 
regardes donc par ici 

en bas de la page, tu as la liste de compatibilité des ordinateurs 

Edit : Il existe aussi une clé USB qui fait WIFI : La DWL-122 de D-link


----------



## chdud (23 Janvier 2006)

Je suis au boulot en ce moment mais je suis quasi sûr d'avoir un Imac G4 700Mhz et cette carte n'a pas l'air de correspondre à ce type d'ordi (à partir des G4 800Mhz). Il en existe certainement d'autres?


----------



## Alycastre (23 Janvier 2006)

Ou un pont éthernet ..... comme cela par exemple: ici
J'ai un iMac 800 avec un routeur Linksys, WRT54G et ce pont (et aussi une Airport Express ...) et tout baigne admirablement


----------



## chdud (23 Janvier 2006)

merci pour ces renseignements, je vais regarder ça de près en rentrant. Aucunes cartes internes ne convient aux imac g4 700Mhz alors?


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2006)

Les anciennes cartes Airport... mais elles ne sont plus commercialisées par Apple.

Par contre, tu peux peut-être encore en trouver une à Paris chez
http://www.macosx86.net


----------



## chdud (23 Janvier 2006)

effectivement, c'est un 700MHz...et le prix de la carte est plutôt encore vachement élevé! Merci de toutes façons pour ces renseignements bien utiles.


----------

